
I'm Feeling Lucky with Google Instant - Google Web Search Help - igorgue
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Web%20Search/thread?tid=56bd660cff1ee3a6&hl=en
======
anigbrowl
Ouch. From comments:

 _The best thing? That the previously searched items may be saved on your
computer (or internet browser). In my case, everything is still there!_

This. More than once since Instant arrived I've seen an intriguing result go
past while I'm typing, but been unable to get back to it. It's OK for routine
lookups I do regularly, like seeing what movies are playing; but for
investigative, knowledge acquisition type searches I'm finding it more of a
distraction than anything else - especially on multiple words, where it feels
biased towards the later ones rather than weighting all terms evenly.

------
igorgue
My question is now... why do they still have the button? ;-)

